
Irish Company Locates Office In Ireland - EamonLeonard
http://blog.tito.io/posts/irish-company-locates-office-in-ireland/
======
EamonLeonard
No doubt, they've done so in order to take advantage of Ireland's lax tax laws
and asleep-at-the-wheel regulators.

It's a disgrace.

Down with this sort of thing. Careful now.

~~~
briandear
Yes, every company should move to wherever it is they can pay the most taxes.
Perhaps instead of criticizing Ireland for low taxes, perhaps the ire should
be forces on jurisdictions with confiscatory taxes and burdensome regulation.
I moved from New York City because I was not only paying higher prices for
everything but things like rent control, exceptionally high state and local
taxes, plus the added bonus of paying insanity rates for health insurance, not
to mention a public school system that results in your kid having to travel
across town even though there's a perfectly good school a block away. I would
never again start a company in New York.

------
DigitalSea
Nice work guys. This is great news for Ireland's economy which not too long
ago was decimated and has recovered exceptionally well. I think other parts of
the world with bad economies need to learn from Ireland and attract startup
and technology companies with incentives.

The one thing that doesn't sit well with me in this situation is the PR speak
from the founder and lead members masking the real reason they've decided to
open an office in Ireland: tax incentives and very loose regulations.

> "It just seemed to make sense"

This translates too: we'd pay more tax somewhere else, so it makes sense to
open an office in Ireland and tax advantage of the perks.

>"Dublin is great. There’s something really familiar about it that I can’t
quite put my finger on."

Dublin is definitely a great place, especially when you're not paying much
tax.

I'm not saying this is a bad thing, Ireland have played it smart luring the
likes of Apple and Linkedin to their corner of the world repairing their
economy quite quickly, but lets cut to the chase: tech startups aren't moving
their offices to Ireland because of the weather. Can't we all just be honest
with one another?

~~~
handelaar
You don't think it's at all likely that they are _from Dublin_ and were _here
already_?

------
apike
Congrats to Tito on raising a round - by their description it sounds like they
got excellent terms.

------
nverba
Pfft.. I wouldn't be surprised if he wasn't even paying his Ma proper digg
money.

~~~
brianmcc
Yeah but I wonder if his Ma even reddit...

------
thatthatis
I'm going to assume this post was dripping with irony, clever sarcasm, and wit
that I missed due to not being Irish.

That said, good going Tito. I think. I'm not really sure if the news is good
or if there really is any news, but I'm assuming this is both news and good
news.

------
mikegreen
Is this the onion? "Irish Company Locates Office in Ireland"

~~~
EamonLeonard
Ah sure tis a very Irish thing to be doin now, sure don't ya know?

------
brianmcdonough
It's rumored that Oscar Wilde's favorite color was green.

------
paulca
_sigh_

------
thePaddyFactor
Well, fiddle dee dee, potatos!

~~~
EamonLeonard
What are ye like?

